# Duyuru > Vatan SATILIYOR!!!!! >  "Anadolu'nun ölüm fermanı"

## bozok

*AKP BU YASAYLA RüVANşA HAZIRLANIYOR*

 


06.11.2010 01:29

Geçtiğimiz hafta ardı ardına ülkenin dört bir yanından SİT kararları ve Bölge İdare Mahkemelerinin HES'lere yönelik durdurma kararlarının haberleri gelmeye başladı. 

*Bu haberlerin içinde en çok öne çıkan Rize- İkizdere'deki HES'lerle ilgili SİT kararı oldu*. Ancak Gümüşhane'den Tunceli'ye özellikle de HES projelerinin olduğu doğa alanlarından, korumaya yönelik yargı ve sit kararları sevinç yarattı. 

Trabzon Kültür ve Tabiat Varlıklarını Koruma Kurulu'nun, bölge halkının aylardır süren hukuk mücadelesi ve çabaları sonucu, Rize’nin İkizdere Vadisi’ni doğal sit alanı ilan etmesinin yarattığı sevinç ise ülkenin tüm doğaseverlerinin kursağında kaldı. 

*Bu kararın ardından Bandırma'da bir açılışta konuşan Başbakan Erdoğan, "daha önce aklınız neredeydi, SİT olduğu şimdi mi aklınıza geldi. ünümüzü kesiyorlar"* sözleriyle, karara sert tepki gösterdi. 

Ardından da üevre ve Orman Bakanı Veysel Eroğlu, kararı yargıya götüreceklerini açıkladı. üünkü İkizdere'deki kararın ardından, bölgedeki 22 hidroelektrik santlalin yapımının önü kesilecekti. 

*KANUN TASARISI MECLİSE GüNDERİLDİ

*Bakan Eroğlu'nun bu açıklamasının ardından gelen yeni haber ise daha da çarpıcıydı. 

AKP Hükümeti, 2002 yılından beri üzerinde çalışılan ancak deyim yerindeyse "sümen altında" bekletilen *"Tabiatı ve Biyolojik üeşitliliği Koruma Kanunu Tasarısı*"nı hızla Bakanlar Kurulu'ndan geçirerek meclise gönderdi. 

*'TASARI, ANADOLU'NUN üLüM FERMANI'*

Kamuoyunda oldukça tartışılan tasarının getirdiği en önemli değişikliklerden biri de mevcut doğal SİT alanlarının statülerinin yeniden değerlendirilecek olmasıydı. Ancak bundan daha da önemlisi doğal sit ilan etme yetkisinin koruma kurullarından alınıp, üevre ve Orman Bakanlığı'na devredilecek olmasıydı. 

üevre örgütlerini ayağa kaldıran bu girişim, hükümetin *'İkizdere rövanşı'* olarak değerlendirilirken, Doğa Derneği Başkanı Güven Eken, kararı *"Anadolu'nun ölüm fermanı"* olarak yorumladı.

*İKİZDERE İüİN DEğİL, AB İüİN*

Ancak üevre ve Orman Bakanlığı artan tepkiler üzerine bir basın açıklaması yaparak, tasarının İkizdere kararıyla bir ilgisinin bulunmadığını, Aralık 2009'da AB üevre Faslı'nın açılmasıyla başlayan sürecin bir sonucu olduğunu açıkladı. Bakanlık açıklamasında ayrıca, "Bu çerçevede ulusal mevzuatımızdaki özellikle habitatlar ve türler ile alakalı envanter oluşturulması; habitat ve türlerin izlenmesi için bir sistem oluşturulması, flora ve fauna ile yaşama ortamlarının fiziki planlarda dikkate alınması, korunan alanlar ağının oluşturulması, yönetim planlarının tanımlanması konularındaki eksikliklerin giderilmesi ve mevzuatımızın AB Mevzuatı ile uyumlaştırılması maksadıyla Tabiatı ve Biyolojik üeşitliliği Koruma Kanunu Tasarısı hazırlanmıştır" ifadeleri dikkat çekti. 

Kısaca üevre ve Orman Bakanlığı bu çok eleştirilen tasarı için AB'ni gerekçe gösterdi. Ancak Doğa Derneği Başkanı Güven Eken'e göre tasarı Türkiye'nin imzaladığı hiç bir uluslararası anlaşmaya uymuyor. 

üevre örgütlerinin ve uzmanların ortak görüşü, tasarının bu haliyle meclisten geçmesi durumunda bütün sit alanları ve milli parkların üzerindeki hukuki koruma kalkanının sona ermiş olacağı ve bütün bu alanların betonlaşma ve diğer yatırım projeleriyle tahrip edileceği yönünde. 

*İKTİDAR DOğAYI SERMAYEYE OLANAK OLARAK SUNUYOR*

Tasarıyı değerlendiren Kırsal üevre ve Ormancılık Sorunları Araştırma ve Uygulama Derneği'nden Doç. Dr. Yücel üağlar, gelişimelerin 'bir musibet, bin nasihatten yeğdir' atasözünü akla getirdiğini söylüyor. İkizderede'deki SİT kararının, uzunca bir süredir bekletilen tasarının gündeme gelmesine yol açtığını belirten üağlar, yapılan tartışmaların olumlu olduğunu ancak tartışmalardaki sığlığın iktidarın bu konuda ne kadar şanslı olduğunu gösterdiğini söylüyor. 

üağlar'a göre tasarının hazırlık süreci ve içerdiği yaptırımlar, siyasal iktidarın doğal varlık ve süreçlere nasıl yaklaştığının, dahası, doğal varlıkların sermaye birikimine bir olanak olarak sunulmasının göstergesi. 

*ANAYASA'NIN 'KATILIMCILIK' İLKESİ KENAR SüSü OLMUş*

“üevreyi geliştirmek, çevre sağlığını korumak ve çevre kirlenmesini önlemek Devletin ve vatandaşların ödevidir” hükmünü içeren Anayasanın 56. maddesini anımsatan üağlar, "Açıktır ki, vatandaşların bu ödevlerini ancak çevrenin korunması ile ilgili her girişime katılarak ve/veya katkıda bulunarak yerine getirebilirler. Tasarının hazırlık sürecinde bir ölçüde de olsa göz önünde bulundurulan bu anayasal ilke Tasarının son biçimi verilirken göz ardı edilmiştir. Dolayısıyla, 'katılımcılık' ilkesi, Tasarının hazırlanma sürecinde, deyiş yerindeyse 'kenar süsü' işlevini görmüş, 'kağıt üzerinde kalmıştır'. *Tasarı, gerçekte, 37. maddesinin 4. bendiyle 2872 sayılı üevre Kanunu’nun 9. maddesinin 'a' fıkrasını yürürlükten kaldırarak bu durumun kurumsallaştırılmasını da öngörmektedir" değerlendirmesinde bulunuyor.* 

üte yandan Tasarının 4. maddesine dikkat çeken üağlar, maddenin 'ç' bendinde, 'Tabiat ve biyolojik çeşitliliğin yönetiminin karar alma sürecinde şeffaflık ile yeterli düzeyde katılım sağlanması esastır' biçiminde açıklanan 'katılım' ilkesinin göstermelik bir süreç olarak işletileceğinin de somut bir göstergesi olduğuna işaret ediyor.

Tasarının hemen hemen tüm maddelerinde birbirleriyle çelişkili, ne anlama geldiği anlaşılamayan terim ve kavramlara çokça yer verilerek genellemeler yapıldığının da altını çizen üağlar, bu iddiasına Tasarının 17. maddesindeki paragrafı dayanak gösteriyor. 

*KEYFİLİKLERE OLANAK SAğLANIYOR*

17. maddede yer alan, “Nesli tehlike altında, nadir, dar yayılışlı, dar yayılışlı endemik, relikt, tehdit altında, hassas ve gösterge türler tabii yaşama alanlarında özel olarak korunur” şeklindeki ifadelerin açık olmadığını öne süren üağlar, "dahası, maddenin 2. bendinde “üzel korunması gereken yabani bitki ve hayvan türlerine ilişkin liste Bakanlıkça belirlenir.” yaptırımına da yer verilerek, keyfiliklere olanak sağlanmıştır" görüşünü dile getiriyor. 

*ünümüzdeki hafta daha çok tartışılması beklenen Tabiatı ve Biyolojik üeşitliliği Koruma Kanunu Tasarısı'nın,* içerdiği yaptırımların eksikliği ve yanlışlığının yanında içermediği yaptırımları ve yetersizlikleri dolayısıyla da Türkiye'nin doğa koruma alanındaki kazanımların onarılamayacak biçimde zarar görmesine yol açabileceğinin altını çizen Doç. Dr. Yücel üağlar, kapsamlı değerlendirmesinde tasarının bu içeriğiyle meclise sunulmaması gerektiğini vurguluyor.

*'KARGAşA KAüINILMAZ'

*İşte Yücel üağlar'ın meclise sunulan Tabiatı ve Biyolojik üeşitliliği Koruma Kanunu Tasarısı'na ilişkin değerlendirmesinden çarpıcı satır başları... 

-Türkiye’de geçerli olan ekonomik büyüme süreci yeni sermaye birikim alanlarının bulunmasını ve ticarileştirilmesini gerektirmektedir. Doğal varsıllıklar ise, ülkemizde, henüz böyle bir büyüme düzeninin gerektirdiği yoğunlukta ve yaygınlıkta henüz ticarileştirilememiştir. En son düzenlenen içeriğiyle Tasarı, öngörüldüğü gibi yasalaştığında hemen hemen tümüyle bu yetersizliğin aşılmasına sınırsızca katkıda bulunabilecek bir düzenleme işlevini görecektir.

-Amacı, “*ülkemizin kara, kıyı, sucul ve deniz alanlarındaki sahip olduğu tabii değerlerin, biyolojik çeşitliliğin, gen kaynaklarının ve peyzajın korunması ile koruma kullanma dengesi gözetilerek sürdürülebilirliğine ilişkin usul ve esasların belirlenmesi….”* gibi ilgi alanları, olguları, dolayısıyla önlemleri ve ilgili kuruluşları (görevli ve yetkili) son derece farklı olan bir yasal düzenlemede bu türden belirsizlikler, boşluk ve anlam kaymaları önlenemediğinde yönetsel kargaşa kaçınılmazdır.

*KOMİSYON İKTİDARA BAğIMLI OLACAK*

-Tasarının 6. maddesine göre; “Bu Kanun kapsamına giren konularda genel istişarenin sağlanmasını, tabiatın ve biyolojik çeşitliliğin korunmasını ve bilimsel esaslara göre yürütülmesini sağlamak maksadıyla gerekli kararları almak üzere…” oluşturulan 20 kişilik Ulusal Biyolojik üeşitlilik Kurulu’nun çoğu üyesinin genel müdür ya da genel müdür yardımcısı gibi kamu görevlilerinden oluşturulması öngörülmektedir; öyle ki, bu kurulda DSİ ve Maden İşleri, Bayındırlık ve İskan Bakanlığı Teknik Araştırma ve Uygulama Genel Müdürleri yahut yardımcılarının da yer verilmiştir. “Mahalli Biyolojik üeşitlilik Komisyonu”nun üye bileşiminde bile büyük ölçüde korunan bu yapının siyasal iktidarlara bağımlı olması kaçınılmazdır; 

-üevre ve Orman Bakanlığı’nın merkez ve taşra birimleri tarafından kullanılması gereken ve özellikle de doğa koruma alanında vazgeçilemeyecek olan yönetsel ilkeler geçersizleştirilmektedir; örneğin, Tasarının 4. maddesinde yer verilen “Korunan alanlarda yerinde koruma ve yönetimin sağlanması için gerektiğinde işbirliği ve yetki devri yapılabilir.” yaptırımının hangi alanlarda ve düzeylerde işletilebileceğine herhangi bir açıklık getirilmemiş olması, özellikle yerel düzeyde son derece vahim çatışmalara yol açabilecektir;*

KORUNAN ALANLARDA SON SüZ BAKANLAR KURULUNDA OLACAK

*-Görece olarak en önemli koruma yapılarında bile, örneğin tabiatı koruma alanı, yaban hayatı koruma alanı, gen koruma alanı vb alanlarda, daha da önemlisi, bu alanların “mutlak koruma bölgelerinde” de (Madde 3/m) “üstün kamu yararı” (Madde 15/2), “stratejik kullanımı gerektiren” (Madde 15/2) vb hukuksal dayanaklara yeterince sahip olmadığı artık anlaşılan gerekçelerle, izin verilmesine, irtifak ve intifa hakları oluşturulabilmesine olanak sağlanmaktadır (Madde 15); üstelik bu alanda “son söz” için Bakanlar Kurulu yetkili kılınmaktadır; 

*BüLGE KURULLARI 'UYGUN GüRüş' VERMEKLE SINIRLANDIRILACAK*

-Tasarının 9. maddesinin 3. bendine göre; “Uzun devreli gelişme planları da dahil olmak üzere korunan alanlara ait her tür ve ölçekteki planlar Bakanlıkça yapılır, yaptırılır ve onaylanır. Bu alanlarda sit alanı bulunması halinde sadece sit alanlarıyla sınırlı kalmak kaydıyla ilgili Kültür Varlıklarını Koruma Bölge Kurulunun uygun görüşü alınır.”; böylece, görece olarak bağımsız organlar olan söz konusu koruma bölge kurullarının işlevleri sözü edilen “uygun görüşü” vermekle sınırlandırılmış olmaktadır.

-Açıktır ki, yatay ve dikey tümleşikliğin gerektiğince sağlanması her türlü planlama çalışmasının öncelikli koşuludur. Tasarıda bu koşul yerine getirilmemekte, aksine, gerçekte “plansızlık” olarak nitelendirilebilecek karar ve uygulama süreçlerine olanak verilmektedir. Bu durum, doğa koruma amacıyla kullanılabilecek kısıtlı kaynakların savurganlığına yol açabilecek, yanı sıra, siyasal iktidarların, somut olarak da ilgili yönetimlerin her türlü keyfili karar ve uygulamalarını kolaylaştırabilecektir.


*Yusuf Yavuz*
Odatv.com

----------

